# cub yellow & white color codes needed



## rbig (Sep 5, 2004)

Looking for Cub Cadet yellow and white color codes. Gotta do some touchup painting.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Rural King carries IH White made by Rustoleum in 12 oz. spray cans. 

PAINT,SPRAY FARM EQUIP ENML IH WHITE 

You might want to check with them to see if they carry or can order you the IH yellow.


----------



## HarryG (Mar 28, 2004)

I don't know your model or year Cub Cadet but I found some paint codes here for older Cub Cadets..

http://www.ihcubcadet.com/IHCCFAQ/Paint.htm


----------



## rbig (Sep 5, 2004)

Thanks. Mine is approx 2 yrs old.


----------

